# Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience?



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

Just wondering, about how reliable they are, if you can get a lot of power out of the motor etc, basically.. are they good cars? i REALLY like how they look and they seem to perform great as well, i definetly might be getting one in the future. thanks.







http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 84cgtturbo (Apr 3, 2003)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (86blackgti)*

I hope you got a spare $70-$100K laying around if you want one then. Super limited production cars. 
J.


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (86blackgti)*

300+ hp stock, and a real handfull to drive.
Replacement parts....... um. no.
They perform better than they look.








Great for the track, and short drives, but you will check your self into a mental institution if you drive one across country.
There was one for sale in Las Vegas for something like $100,000.00
Only 5 or so imported into the US I beleive.


----------



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (Sepp)*

hmm i thought i found one for sale for much cheaper, musta been a quattro turbo (or whatever they are)
thanks but if its that much ill get the best car in the world.. a 22B for $50,000


----------



## WAUOla (Apr 15, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (86blackgti)*

yes it is true.
An original Sport quattro would set you back around 100 000USD.
For sillypower, I can not see why an Sport quattro would be better
than any other 20 valved inline 5 other than the valvelifters, but
then again. For 5-600hp or more, you'd probably would have made
some modifications on a regular 20vT that would set you back FAR
less than the 100 000USD for the Sport quattro.
Also, people who buys a Sport to fettle with...
...my god thats a NO-NO!


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (86blackgti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *86blackgti* »_hmm i thought i found one for sale for much cheaper, musta been a quattro turbo (or whatever they are)


It was most likely an ur quattro
Flared fenders, turbo, quattro drivetrain.
Priced range from 5000 for a car that most likely needs help, to beyond 20 grand for a minter.
Usually 9 grand will buy you a really nice car (especially in Cali)
Power upgrades are limited by your wallet.
I've seen some of them up to the 290+ hp range with the stock engine.
With a 20 valve transplant 500+hp is not hard at all.
I drive one daily, and have no more problems than any other VW/Audi I've ever owned.
It's a truly satisfying car to drive.
The engine is bomb proof, and the drivetrain is very reliable.
If your selection is in great numbers, shoot for an '84, or an '85 as they have much better wiring.
Any more questions?
Post them here, there are a good number of ur quattro owners here on the vortex.


_Modified by Sepp at 7:04 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (Sepp)*

thanks, no more questions now, as i wont even be looking into acquiring more cars for a while, but thanks! and yeah i believe it was a ur quattro.. around 9k i think and it had like 40 k miles


----------



## Sepp (Dec 10, 2002)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (86blackgti)*









MMMMMM an '85 


_Modified by Sepp at 7:11 PM 6-15-2005_


----------



## 86blackgti (May 18, 2005)

*Re: Anyone have a sport quattro or have experience? (Sepp)*

nice








definetly on my 'list'
along with some others.. most likely in order of how ill try to get them
98-01 impreza 2.5rs
fd rx7
quattro ur 
and the dream ones 
impreza 22b (~$50,000.. i can make it 'legal')
skyline r33 (dunno about making that one legal)


----------

